# What on Earth is this J.C. Higgins?



## ChadB (Jan 16, 2010)

Another bike I picked up today. The chain guard is just bizarre, and obviously somebody had a spray bomb party with it. The serial # is on the left rear dropout.  I'm going to part it out, just wondering what in the hell the thing is and what year it might be.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 16, 2010)

the chaingaurd 
looks like a parrot.
neat rack too.


----------



## ChadB (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm thinking somebody formed that guard into that shape. It has lots of little bends in it, like somebody was working the metal, maybe even heating it. I suspect drugs were involved. It's a psychadelic Higgins.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 16, 2010)

i've seen that guard before.
think it coulda been those..
"paint huffers" ? drink sanitizer,
that'l help.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 16, 2010)

its a ross


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 16, 2010)

between 55-59 somewhere in there


----------



## bairdco (Jan 16, 2010)

it looks like a big turkey drumstick.


----------



## ChadB (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm going right now, bringing my beer with me, and removing it. It's so hideous it scares me.


----------



## ChadB (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I guess I was wrong. I hit the guard with some paint stripper, and the outline of JC HIGGINS can clearly be seen. Apparently it's supposed to look like that.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2010)

That would make a WICKED CUSTOM!! How much for the whole bike? I see chopping, part replacing, wild paint jobs and candy colors in it's future!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 17, 2010)

they didn't used to mind when you came to work drunk in the 50's...


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 17, 2010)

hmmm i had a ross that looked exactly the same i wonder if sears used that brand or if ross was owned by someone else


----------



## ChadB (Jan 17, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> That would make a WICKED CUSTOM!! How much for the whole bike? I see chopping, part replacing, wild paint jobs and candy colors in it's future!




I'm going to put it on Ebay, try for an even $100. The Delta light has very little corrosion inside it, I think it could work.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2010)

"hmmm i had a ross that looked exactly the same i wonder if sears used that brand or if ross was owned by someone else" -Chain Bike Co was the parent co., Ross was their house brand, but they made a bunch of dept. store bikes. I've seen several JCH's built by them around mid 50s. Legend says there was a strike in 1956 (presumably at Murray), and Sears had to source out different co.'s for bikes. This may also be when the Monark built JCH's showed up too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 17, 2010)

ChadB said:


> Well, I guess I was wrong. I hit the guard with some paint stripper, and the outline of JC HIGGINS can clearly be seen. Apparently it's supposed to look like that.




Almost looks like one chain guard on top of another


----------

